# Dallee to USA w/Revolution RX - HELP!



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a diesel Dallee card to install into my son's USA F3 that has been converted to Battery power using the Aristo REVO system....

seems pretty straight forward but would love some confirmation before I may fry the thing!

I have 3 wires from the REVO RX = Yellow / BLUE / WHITE

And 2 wires from the USA board labelled sound (red/black)

now what? lol

I think the J4 / J5 wires from the sound card go to the REVO Y/BL/WH wires but not sure which to what

Is it J1, J2 or J3 that go to the USA board labelled sound?

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry 
John 
I have no idea about Dellee. 
as long as all the track pick ups are cut, the revo should be easy with instructions. 
Most of the time I have look at it to remember how I did it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I did not comment earlier, because I'm a believer in understanding what is connecting to what and why. 

That means you know, or at least have a description of what the wires do. I fully believe that if you don't have at least a "handle" on what is going on, then you will have a problem, either now or later. 

What are the functions from the Revo for the 3 wires, and what does Dallee describe as the functions ofr the J4 and J5? 

If that is still confusing, a good way to get more help is to at least post the links to the online manuals for these 2 products. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

BIG Thank you! To Robby Dascotte @ RLD Hobbies - your FULL service dealer! 
Piece of cake, should I post the "how-to" ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

YES! 

I'll even put it on my site to help others. 

Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear the Robbie was "Da Man".. Let us know how it works out. Otherwise I have it on good authority that Stan Cedarleaf would be a good resource.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See some dealers know how to do stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again guys! Here is a simple how-to wire up a Dallee sound card to Aristo-Revolution receiver with on board Battery power....[/b] 









*Top right is J3 and it connects to the "POWER OUT" wires from the revo to the motors. Guess the colors don't matter, just don't use the RED*

*Middle right is the J1 wires that connect to the Battery power.*

*Bottom left are the J4 and J5 that connect to the Revo "AUX-OUT" connector that is seperate but comes with the receivers.*









*Here is the "AUX-OUT" wires connected to the J4 - J5 *
*see color codes in top photo / instructions with Dallee*









*Here are the same connections but notice how I ot glued a Black n Decker battery pack cover (orange) to the sound card. *
*AND after a dap o grease on back of the black sound adjust knobs on the card - (bottom left) a ball of hot glue will keep the fragile tabs from bending when adjusting from outside the cab*









*Here is the sound card Hot Glued to the inside of the cab to allow access to sound knobs through side door!







*









*Here is where I cut back the insulation on the wires "To Battery" from Revo and soldered in the J1 Dallee plug








*
*Here are the J3 Dallee wires soldered into the "Power OUT" from Revo to Motors (notice red NOT used)*









*Wired up the speaker to Dallee SPKR plug. Notice the styrofoam cup to help isolate the speaker. I Hot Glued the speaker to top of the cap and hope it holds*










*IT WORKS!* 
I still have a (MU) plug off the battery to disconnect when not in use, placed before the REVO board and J1 plug, when un plugged, it shuts it all down


----------

